# Hi all....newbie to the group......curing pork?



## sniper7990 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi all, just joined the group and thanks very much for inviting me.

UK, Merseyside here, but originally from Norfolk.

Quick overview of the problems im experiencing at the moment

I think I have been given some duff advice unfortunately

I was told that I could cure the belly with just normal salt and brown sugar, 2 parts salt to one part sugar, without any nitrites

I was also told that I could cure the pork in a standard food cooler with one of those blue ice packs in it.

At first I thought it was ok, lots of liquid leaching off for a couple of days, bellies getting nice and stiff, but I noticed the temp in the cooler was not getting below 10 degrees c

I have three manageable sections of the belly, stacked one on top of the other and I have been draining off the liquid and swapping the pieces around, re salting on a daily basis

Its been four days so far and I now notice a but of an odour coming rom the meat, not a unpleasant one, but sort of sweet and 'porky' for want of a better word.

I have a cold smoker and was going to put a heavy smoke on this.

I now have some No 1 cure from ebay heading my way for other attempts

Do you think it may be best to ditch it all and try again with the aid of a fridge to get the temp down?

Any advice much appreciated

Russ


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello Russ.  I am not "the curing guy" but some of our members do know their stuff on curing.  I am sure one will be along shortly to help.  Continue as above and if no help by tomorrow I'll phone one of these jokers to help you out.  We are a pretty informal Group so not matter when or where if you have something to say or ask just jump in.  Some of us have met ( I sent you the PM ) so we get along pretty well.  Many times we take the piss but respect is given as many of these folks do know their stuff.  Some are new and learning but we were all there once.  The joking is all taken in the spirit of comradery so just give as good as you get and you'll fit right in.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Glad to have you.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 14, 2015)

Hii Russ, welcome to the forum.

I did a Curing and Smoking course at the beginning of last year and have dug out the course booklet.

For Bacon without Nitrates.

1kg Pork Belly - Boneless, de-rined.
Cure (50gms per kg of meat) made up of the following:

25 gm Soft Dark Brown Sugar
25 gm Salt

Method

1. Combine the ingredients for the cure in a bowl and mix thoroughly, taking care to break up the sugar.

2. Rub mixture evenly all over the belly.

3. Place in a vacum-pack bag or polythene bag and refrigerate for up to 6 days, turn the meat every day.

4. After 5-6 days, remove the belly from the cure and wash thoroughly in cold water. Pat dry with kitchen paper.

5. Hang the streaky in a refrigerator. You don't want it to dry out and it should be firm, but pliable. You can start using it after 3-4 days but the flavour dose improve on keeping. If it starts to become too dry, wrap with cling film. if you are looking to smoke hang it for a day, until surface feels tacky, then it's ready to smoke.

This is a good link, if you are using nitrates, but with both methods, PLEASE use a refrigerator.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]

http://www.localfoodheroes.co.uk/?e=541


----------



## timberjet (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds like salt pork to me. Pops is the curing guru or one of them. I would pm. him about this. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## wade (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Russ. It looks like we have 3 parallel threads going here. We may want to consolidate into this one...

My relevant posts in the other threads

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176095/pink-salt#post_1297154

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176120/start-all-over-again#post_1297358

Cheers

Wade


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Russ, this was my first attempt at Making Bacon.

Did two methods, dry cure with Pink Salt & Brining Method also with Pink Salt, following Pops guide, use the search bar to find him.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/158480/first-attempt-at-bacon

I found it really easy, just kept notes of all weighs etc, as you can see I wrote on the packaging as well.

Have fun, go "Make Bacon"

Smokin Monkey


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 17, 2015)

sorry for all the confusion folks with parallel threads, may I request a moderator delete my other threads and keep this one as wade suggests?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi Russ.  We have at least 3 Mods who are members.  If they get round to it they may get that done.  So long as we now concentrate on this thread I see no need to bother them.  If it still causes a problem I will contact one and have the others deleted.  They usually have more important matters to worry about.  No harm done.

HECK!  We in the U.K. Group stay confused most of the time!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Don't worry about Wade (It's an age thing.  He can't help it.)  He'll come back around in a day or two.  Bless him.  His Missus takes good care of him.  So long as she lets him play with fire now and then he's pretty good.  He keeps talking about smoking salmon and such but really he is just burning cheap sausages.  Keeps him happy.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   WELL!! I just had too!

Now the truth.  Wade and I cooked side by side last year.  He KNOWS his stuff.  If you know it's midnight and he says it's daylight outside you BETTER go check.  His advice you can take to the bank.  His is not the only way but I can guarantee his way will work.  Good luck and if you have more questions just post them on this thread.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## timberjet (Jan 17, 2015)

Man Danny you crack me up. Hahahaha......


----------



## wade (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Russ. We only keep Danny on out of kindness. Well he is from Texas... What more need I say?


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 18, 2015)

time to don my tin hat and retreat to a safe distance!!!!!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 18, 2015)

Is a good thing Wade has a sense of humour.  He's quite a bit bigger than me and Kent isn't THAT far away.  He might just drive up here and THUMP me.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Jan 18, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Is a good thing Wade has a sense of humour.  He's quite a bit bigger than me and Kent isn't THAT far away.  He might just drive up here and THUMP me.  Have fun.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Im a Dartford lad, so I might join him in that. Hey IF I make the next meet, lets play pin the tail on the Texan !!

What say you Wade ???


----------



## wade (Jan 18, 2015)

You are on. I will bring the pin


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 18, 2015)

Now wait a minute.  The Missus says she will bring the tails.  AND SHE IS SMILING!!  SHE IS LOVING THIS!







Due to unforeseen circumstances I have JUST found out that I will be working the weekend of this years meet so I unfortunately I will not be able to attend.  OR I will be out of the country.  OR I have car trouble.  You never know!  I have a knife;  I may have a punctured tyre??  Etc. etc..  I just don't feel the "love" folks.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   And after I arranged for the Spitfire and Lancaster fly over last year.

ZERO respect!    I work my little heart out and...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Have fun folks.  Keep smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi Danny, take no notice of them Southern Softies! Wade complains about cooking in a bit of wind!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 18, 2015)

Look, I know mI  the newbie, but I am one of those Southern Softies...well originally....moved to Liverpool 15 years ago.

5'11" tall

58 inch chest

I work as an Immigration Enforcement officer

I specialise in Method of Entry...ie....I use the big red key to put doors in (along with other big boys toys that tend to spoil your day if I need to use them!!!!)

In what spare time I have, I enjoy fishing, hunting, shooting and generally providing game for the table

If im not doing that, im playing around with this new fangled idea of curing meat

failing that, Im preaching in church.

Do I sound like a 'bad ass'? maybe......but if you chaps are having a scrap.......ill side with the highest bidder......LMFAO

I think im going to enjoy the banter on here LOL


----------



## wade (Jan 18, 2015)

Put the summer meet date in your diary. We would love to see you and your family. It is a great fun get together and we all just enjoy good company and good food for the day. No experts or novices - just like minded people getting together to enjoy BBQ.


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 18, 2015)

I have really been looking at that, the only problem is work and the fact tat our annual family holiday is the last 2 weeks in August....makes cash sort of tight.....been talking to Danny about this as an idea to combine it with a deer stalking trip, but again, logistics from work and finances are difficult.....would be good to meet up......especially with a deer carcass to smoke!!!!!!


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 19, 2015)

Only friendly banter allowed on here!

Immigration,  Well we won't go there! But Danny lives in Newark, is that too far for you and your "Big Red Key"?

Smokin Monkey


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 19, 2015)

i'm not too sure he would appriciate that LOL


----------



## osprey2 (Jan 19, 2015)

Wade said:


> You are on. I will bring the pin


Pin. I was thinking six inch nail !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello Russ.  Have you started a new cure yet?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## sniper7990 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes I did mate

I went out straight away Saturday morning. I ended up buying another pork belly and as it was on offer, I bought a loin joint as well (would be rude not to!!!!)

Anyway, I posted about it here, with pics 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176276/second-attempt#post_1298834


----------

